
Gold, Tulip Bulbs, Rai Stones? (Cryptocurrencies) - tosh
https://slate.com/technology/2018/08/gold-tulip-bulbs-rai-stones-whats-the-best-analogy-for-cryptocurrency.html
======
MrEfficiency
>In fact, the former president of the DCB has said that bitcoin mania is
“worse” than tulip mania: “At least then you got a tulip.”

How can someone in such a high position say this? Are they unaware of the
rarity/scarcity of Bitcoin? Are they unaware that you can send BTC over the
internet?

I can see if people were skeptical of using altcoins that print infinity money
or sending money to people was a solved problem- But that is not whats going
on.

Serious question- why is someone in this position so 'stupid'?

